# I do



## Tino_no

How can I translate this?

"He doesn't understand you, but I do"
"Er versteht dich nicht, aber....????


----------



## Jana337

Tino_no said:
			
		

> How can I translate this?
> 
> "He doesn't understand you, but I do"
> "Er versteht dich nicht, aber....????


Er versteht dich nicht, ich schon.

Jana


----------



## Tino_no

Thanks Jana, I had no idea how to translate it.

but what about this?
He didn't understand you, but I *did*.

-Tino


----------



## Jana337

Tino_no said:
			
		

> Thanks Jana, I had no idea how to translate it.
> 
> but what about this?
> He didn't understand you, but I *did*.
> 
> -Tino


It is indeed very simple.  Er hat dich nicht verstanden, aber ich schon. 
Schon is invariant.
There must be a handful of other words that express the same.

Jana


----------



## Tino_no

Thanks Jana,  I really appreciate your help!


-Tino


----------



## elroy

It's like "sí" in Spanish:

Él no te comprende, pero yo *sí*.
Él no te comprendía/comprendió, pero yo *sí*.


----------



## Tino_no

Yes, it's very easy in spanish, but it may be difficult in english, and as I'm still learning german I don't know what to say...

Saludos!


----------



## elroy

Tino_no said:
			
		

> Yes, I find it very easy in spanish, but it may be difficult in english, and as I'm still learning german I don't know what to say...
> 
> Saludos!


 
I would certainly hope you find it easy in Spanish! 

I agree that the structure might be difficult in English, because it's different, but it's a good thing the German equivalent is clear!


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> It is indeed very simple.  Er hat dich nicht verstanden, aber ich schon.
> Schon is invariant.
> There must be a handful of other words that express the same.
> 
> Jana


And related to that, I think this is correct for negating the same idea.

Er versteht dich, aber ich doch nicht.
He understands you, but I don't.

Er hat dich verstanden, aber ich doch nicht. 
He understood you, but I didn't.

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> And related to that, I think this is correct for negating the same idea.
> 
> Er versteht dich, aber ich doch nicht.
> He understands you, but I don't.
> 
> Er hat dich verstanden, aber ich doch nicht.
> He understood you, but I didn't.
> 
> Gaer


Hm... Doch finde ich überflüssig. 
Eine Alternative dazu: ..., ich jedoch nicht.

Jana


----------



## Ralf

gaer said:
			
		

> And related to that, I think this is correct for negating the same idea.
> 
> Er versteht dich, aber ich doch nicht.
> He understands you, but I don't.
> 
> Er hat dich verstanden, aber ich doch nicht.
> He understood you, but I didn't.
> 
> Gaer


Basically yes. But the "doch" sounds a bit emphatic, almost imploring  to my ears. I would omit it in the examples given.  

Ralf


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> Basically yes. But the "doch" sounds a bit emphatic, almost imploring  to my ears. I would omit it in the examples given.
> 
> Ralf


Understood, Ralf. For a simple reply, "[aber] ich nicht" would be fine. But I think the addition of "doch" is not necessarily only "imploring", as you put it. Can't it show a certain amount of anger too?

Or am I misremembering again. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Understood, Ralf. For a simple reply, "[aber] ich nicht" would be fine. But I think the addition of "doch" is not necessarily only "imploring", as you put it. Can't it show a certain amount of anger too?
> 
> Or am I misremembering again.
> 
> Gaer


 
No, you aren't. It can show a bit anger, as you put it, with the emphasis on "ich".


----------



## Whodunit

Tino_no said:
			
		

> How can I translate this?
> 
> "He doesn't understand you, but I do"
> "Er versteht dich nicht, aber....????


 
Why not simply like in English? 
"Er versteht dich nicht, aber ich tue es."
"Er verstand dich nicht, aber ich tat es."
"Er hat dich nicht verstanden, aber ich tat es."
"Er würde dich nicht verstehen, aber ich würde/täte (coll.) es."


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Why not simply like in English?
> "Er versteht dich nicht, aber ich tue es."
> "Er verstand dich nicht, aber ich tat es."
> "Er hat dich nicht verstanden, aber ich tat es."
> "Er würde dich nicht verstehen, aber ich würde/täte (coll.) es."


 
Sounds strange to me, and not as emphatic as "I do/did" in English.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Sounds strange to me, and not as emphatic as "I do/did" in English.


 
Indeed, "ich schon" is stronger, but I just wanted to demonstrate an alternative.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Why not simply like in English?
> "Er versteht dich nicht, aber ich tue es."
> "Er verstand dich nicht, aber ich tat es."
> "Er hat dich nicht verstanden, aber ich tat es."
> "Er würde dich nicht verstehen, aber ich würde/täte (coll.) es."


 
Was machst Du denn da???
Den Konjunktiv auf Umgangssprachenniveau herabstufen??


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Was machst Du denn da???
> Den Konjunktiv auf Umgangssprachenniveau herabstufen??


 
Sag blo, "täte" zählt für dich zur Standardsprache.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Sag blo, "täte" zählt für dich zur Standardsprache.


 
Aber hallo! Wozu sonst, wenn nicht zur Standardsprache, sollte solch eine schöne Konjunktivform wohl gehören?!?


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Aber hallo! Wozu sonst, wenn nicht zur Standardsprache, sollte solch eine schöne Konjunktivform wohl gehören?!?


 
Zählst du auch das zur Standardsprache?

Ach nein. Das täte ich nicht so formulieren.
Ja, wir täten das schon machen.
Ich täte ja an deiner Stelle was anderes machen.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Zählst du auch das zur Standardsprache?
> 
> Ach nein. Das täte ich nicht so formulieren.
> Ja, wir täten das schon machen.
> Ich täte ja an deiner Stelle was anderes machen.


 

Nein, denn in diesem Falle ist "tun" nicht das Vollverb, sondern wird, wie das englische "do", als Hilfsverb benutzt - d.h. es übernimmt die grammatischen Aufgaben des Prädikats.
Die Standardsprache erlaubt solche Bildngen nicht, in "...aber ich täte es" erscheint tun als Vollverb, daher ist ein Konjunktiv hier absolut richtig, vor allem auch standardsprachlich! 


Deine oben angeführten Sätze lauten standardsprachlich:
a)_ Ach nein. Das formulierte ich nicht so._
oder:_ Das würde ich nicht so formulieren._
b)_ Ja, wir machten das so_. 
oder: _Ja, wir würden das so machen._
c)_ Ich machte ja an deiner Stelle etwas anderes._
oder:_ ich würde an deiner Stelle ja etwas anderes machen._

---> Die würde-Umschreibung des Konjunktivs ist in all diesen Fällen (= schwache Verben) auch standardsprachlich korrekt, da sonst die Formen mit dem Indikativ gleichlauten.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> No, you aren't. It can show a bit anger, as you put it, with the emphasis on "ich".


Well, I'm doing better in German, because I "misremebered" the word "unmissable". Actually, I didn't even know it. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Zählst du auch das zur Standardsprache?
> 
> Ach nein. Das täte ich nicht so formulieren.
> Ja, wir täten das schon machen.
> Ich täte ja an deiner Stelle was anderes machen.


???  

I don't understand your point. Are those proper sentences? Or some kind of slang? Why are you using "tun" as a modal verb in German?

Man, I'm totally lost…

Gaer


----------



## nic456

Was,
wenn die Sätze nicht verlängert, sondern verkürzt werden? 

"Er versteht dich nicht, ich aber."
"Er verstand dich nicht, ich aber."
"Er hat dich nicht verstanden, ich aber."
"Er würde dich nicht verstehen, ich aber."


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> I don't understand your point. Are those proper sentences? Or some kind of slang? Why are you using "tun" as a modal verb in German?
> 
> Man, I'm totally lost…
> 
> Gaer


 
Hi Gaer, 

have a look at my posting #21 above.

"_tun_" is a helping verb in Daniel's examples and works the same way as the English verb _do_: 
It basically takes over the grammatical function (e.g. conjugation); this is easier for the speaker as he don't have to inflect the full verb but only need to have all the forms of _tun_ in mind.

This way of forming sentences is considered wrong in standard German, but occurs very often in colloquial speech and dialects.


In "... aber ich täte es!" ist tun _kein_ Hilfsverb sondern ein Vollverb! 
Um Wortwiederholungen zu vermeiden, kann "tun" als eine Art Ersatz verwendet werden; in diesen Fällen ist es wie gesagt ein _Voll_verb und daher auch standardsprachlich korrekt.

Standardsprachlich falsch wäre aber auch hier die Umschreibung mit einem weiteren "tun", welches dann das Hilfsbverb wäre:
"... aber ich täte es tun!"
(In Mundarten und in der Umgangssprache finden sich aber auch solche Formen durchaus!).

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Hi Gaer,
> 
> have a look at my posting #21 above.
> 
> "_tun_" is a helping verb in Daniel's examples and works the same way as the English verb _do_:
> It basically takes over the grammatical function (e.g. conjugation); this is easier for the speaker as he doesn't have to inflect the full verb but only need to have all the forms of _tun_ in mind.
> 
> This way of forming sentences is considered wrong in standard German, but occurs very often in colloquial speech and dialects.


Hmm.

_Ach nein. Das täte ich nicht so formulieren.
Ja, wir täten das schon machen.
Ich täte ja an deiner Stelle was anderes machen._

Perhaps I need context.

In these sentences I thought you could replace these with:

_Ach nein. Das würde ich nicht so formulieren.
Ja, wir würden das schon machen.
Ich würde ja an deiner Stelle was anderes machen._

So quite obviously I am misreading the sentences. 


> In "... aber ich täte es!" ist tun _kein_ Hilfsverb sondern ein Vollverb!


THERE I have no problem. 


> Um Wortwiederholungen zu vermeiden, kann "tun" als eine Art Ersatz verwendet werden; in diesen Fällen ist es wie gesagt ein _Voll_verb und daher auch standardsprachlich korrekt.


It is only when used in the other way that it looks incorrect to me. I would understand, I THINK, in context, but it looks almost like dialect. Man, the things I don't know about German. <whew>


> Standardsprachlich falsch wäre aber auch hier die Umschreibung mit einem weiteren "tun", welches dann das Hilfsbverb wäre:
> "... aber ich täte es tun!"
> (In Mundarten und in der Umgangssprache finden sich aber auch solche Formen durchaus!).


Same problem. That looks to me like, "…aber ich würde es tun."

Man, with a pounding headache, should not even be asking these questions. I suppose what mystifies me is that I don't ever seem to have any trouble reading German except when these strange things are islolated. Does the same thing happen to you in English?

Time for bed for me. 

Gaer
Gruß
-MrMagoo[/QUOTE]


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> Hmm.
> 
> _Ach nein. Das täte ich nicht so formulieren._
> _Ja, wir täten das schon machen._
> _Ich täte ja an deiner Stelle was anderes machen._
> 
> Perhaps I need context.
> 
> In these sentences I thought you could replace these with:
> 
> _Ach nein. Das würde ich nicht so formulieren._
> _Ja, wir würden das schon machen._
> _Ich würde ja an deiner Stelle was anderes machen._
> 
> So quite obviously I am misreading the sentences.


 
No, you aren't.  Again, have a look at my posting #21, bottom. 




> THERE I have no problem.
> 
> It is only when used in the other way that it looks incorrect to me. I would understand, I THINK, in context, but it looks almost like dialect. Man, the things I don't know about German. <whew>


 
It seems to me that you got it right! I think you make it more difficult as it actually is *hehe* 





> Same problem. That looks to me like, "…aber ich würde es tun."


 
Yes, that's what it is! 



> Man, with a pounding headache, should not even be asking these questions. I suppose what mystifies me is that I don't ever seem to have any trouble reading German except when these strange things are islolated. Does the same thing happen to you in English?
> 
> Time for bed for me.
> 
> Gaer
> Gruß


 
You _did_ get it right... what are you worrying about?! 
You can certainly blame it on the headache, I assume *hehe*

Sleep well
-MrMagoo


----------

